# General beekeeping > Scaling up and marketing >  Where to but honey.

## Greengage

It has not been a great year for honey production around where I live this year, so was wondering where I could purchase some local honey also a number of people have asked me where they could purchase some, aside from health food shops and maybe the local butchers I dont know. I came across this site and the idea of  Where to buy local honey, clever? I thought so. I wonder if there is a better one that anyone knows about or if there is one for Ireland.
http://www.honeybeehive.co.uk/honey/suppliers/

----------

